# Please rate my first finished oil painting!



## Rhianne (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi guys,

I could use some pointers and criticism (and some encouragement!). This is my first finished oil painting - done entirely from imagination. The original idea was to paint a variety of coloured light-sourcing, but I stuck to grey scale in the end!

50 shades of! Whip me now, baby!

Pre-primed canvas (500x800mm)
Montmarte student oils
No medium was used, only turps for thinning paint.










I hope the image displays!

Thanks!
Riaan


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

No image that I can see.


----------

